# Warn ProVge Fnt Mnt Grinding Up Wear Bar



## Grizzly660NC (Feb 9, 2010)

I just have to say that the Warn Provantage 60" Blade front mount is fantastic, I had no problem with pushing over a foot of snow with my Grizzly 660, up and down hills. The only Problem I have with the system, is that when you angle the blade all the way, left or right, the blade does not stay completely level, and the wear bar grinds severely on the corner opposite the angle ( the center of the road basically). I Threw a 100 LB bag on the front rack and it helped it level out the blade somewhat, but it also makes it harder steering. Any Ideas?


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Do you have over size tires on it? You can lower the ride height by setting the spring load adjustment at the lowest setting.


----------



## Grizzly660NC (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm running 27" tires, but I already tried the stock tires and it didn't help. I'll adjust the shocks and see if that helps. I called Warn, they want some pictures to follow up. Thanks...


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

maybe you can post some detailed pics to see if you have everything set correct.


----------



## TBarOMT (Mar 3, 2008)

Weld a 6"X1/4" strip of AR400 on each end of the wear bar. The wear bars I make for my ATV guys are lasting most of the season where there factory bars, Moose, Cycle country,Warn were lasting 3 or 4 events.


----------



## Grizzly660NC (Feb 9, 2010)

I hear ya, what about cutting up a used bar and welding it on, or is the AR400 a much harder metal?


----------



## TBarOMT (Mar 3, 2008)

AR is abrasive resistant steel, good stuff... problem is you cant drill it, only way to cut holes is to burn it with a torch so that is why I make my bars out of mild steel then weld the AR strips on the ends. don't worry about the middle of the bar, it will take care of itself. If your plow is raised by a winch, use 3/8" wear bar capped with AR and they will last a long time. Hand lift plows I do the same thing but use 1/4" materal. both bars are 4"wide. I do the same on the truck plows and skiddy plows, using 5/8" AR. I tryed selling the ATV plow dealers my blades but they would not buy them saying why would I sell one or two of yours to a customer a year, compared to 8 to 12 of the factory bars, we dont make money if we don't sell product. Not alot of support for the commercial plow guy, with and attitude like that...... Back to your post, yes if you weld another material on your bar it will last longer, more material to wear down. I guess I am just an AR fan Tim


----------



## noooooo (Nov 17, 2009)

How much more expensive is the AR than regular steel?


----------



## TBarOMT (Mar 3, 2008)

Mild steel 3/8"X4"X50" wear bar is around 17 bucks to make, a wear bar made of AR, same size is about 58 bucks, but again, you can hardly drill holes in the AR. That is why I make mine out of mild steel and weld 1/4"X6" caps on the ends of the blade and mount on the plow, I sell mine for 55 bucks. Tim


----------



## mountainmule (Dec 27, 2009)

TBarOMT;997684 said:


> Mild steel 3/8"X4"X50" wear bar is around 17 bucks to make, a wear bar made of AR, same size is about 58 bucks, but again, you can hardly drill holes in the AR. That is why I make mine out of mild steel and weld 1/4"X6" caps on the ends of the blade and mount on the plow, I sell mine for 55 bucks. Tim


How wide do you make the strips?
Mountainmule


----------



## MtnCowboy (Dec 20, 2009)

TBarOMT - if you are located on I-90 west of Bozemen I'll be looking to buy one of your AR reinforced bars from you this summer when I come driving through. I decided to not use shoes at all this year and the bar was chewed up to the carriage bolts.


----------



## MtnCowboy (Dec 20, 2009)

Hmm. The pic didn't upload. I'll try again.


----------



## RBurns237 (Feb 26, 2010)

I have also been having the same trouble of uneven wear of my wear bar... When i angle it in either direction it is way off angle... by at least a couple of inches. But thats not the worst of it...

I recently upgraded from your normal Warn plow system that mounts to the underside of my 2005 Honda Foreman 500ES up to the new ProMount System. I was very excited about this upgrade because of all the damage to the under carriage mount that was totally messed up from my off season trail riding. 

But here is the problem... Your promount system SUCKS. Everytime I try to plow snow the blade slams to the ground as if I hit a curb or something when in fact... I'm just pushing light snow. The old blade didn't do this and did a great job of scraping the snow right to the blacktop. But this one. I have changed the blade angle settings with that little silver rectangle thingy on the sides of the blade to no avail... The spring attachment appears to have two different settings and i used the one that allowed the spring to be more expended... thus making it more difficault to trip... if im not making enough sense... let me know and I'll call who ever has any ideas how to solve this issue?

PLEASE help me?!!

RJ


----------



## hansons glc (Jan 17, 2009)

the front mount drop and lift fast and will drop like that and bouce, unless you use a different lift system other then a winch.


----------



## RBurns237 (Feb 26, 2010)

Im sorry, hansons... I don't mean to be rude... but WHAT?!?!?


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

For those of you that are having uneven wear issues, the "rectangle thingy" is out of adjustment. Whether straight, or at any angle, left or right, the plow should land flat on the ground (assuming a flat surface). If you cant get your blade to land flat at any angle, then your A-frame height needs adjustment, followed by your angle blocks (the rectangle thingies). How you do that is another matter, depending on your vehicle and its stature.

Adding any kind of additional metal to the bar will slow the wear and put additional surface area on the ground, but it doesn't fix the actual problem.

I use a 500 Brinell steel called Wearalloy for all of our ATV and ZTR blades. We have square holes cut with water-jets for proper carriage bolt installation and these bars last us an entire season, with the wear completely and perfectly even. A 48" bar COSTS me about 60 bucks, all said and done. Of course, I have to buy at least 20' worth at a time.

If you are having uneven wear, take the time to properly level your plow with the angle blocks and through modification of your A-frame height.


----------

